# Boarding Kennel - Magnesia



## karonnz (Mar 8, 2011)

If you are looking to give your dog a vacation, i'm located about 60km south of Volos. Countryside and sea view accommodation!, plenty of walks (swims if summer) and lots of love and pampering. Contact me (karon) at [email protected]


----------

